# Choosing my First Dart Frog



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

I've got a 18x18x24 Exo-Terra Vivarium, not setup at all yet so getting frogs is probably a month or two away. 

I've already ordered a Mist King starter set for misting the enclosure and have a compact top (Care-A-Lot had the Congo Expedition Set on sale for 115  ) I've ordered two NEHerp Jungle LED lights for it but am willing to go to compact lights if any frog might need UBV available. I've also ordered the standard NEHerp substrate set with their store brand drainage substrate and leaf litter as well as a brick of NZ Sphagnum Moss and a bulk 5 lb bag of cork wood mixed rounds and flats.

I will be ordering a custom cut glass top to replace the screen mesh (not sturdy enough to stand up to my cats) and perhaps I will get a fan for the top as well.

I was hoping to be able to grow some miniature orchids and jeweled orchid in the terrarium and was wondering if people had suggestions about which dart frog to get that is both a beginner frog and won't wipe out my plants. I wasn't sure if the larger frogs would leave the upper part of the terrarium (where the orchids would be) alone or whether to go with a smaller frog that won't be as hard on the plants.

Also I'm looking for a quieter frog that maybe won't constantly attract the attention of my two Maine **** cats. The terrarium will be setup in a separate room but they will have access to it whenever I'm in there at my computer.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome! 

Your frogs wont need UVB. They'll get what they need from their supplements. Did you order some? If you haven't, Mike might be able to add it to your order if he hasn't shipped yet. I like to use Repashy Calcium Plus because it's an all-in-one supplement; calcium and vitamins.

For a quiet frog that won't trample your plants, perhaps auratus? Or maybe a small frog like an imitator? Really, though, even the larger frogs are pretty light.


----------



## qdude46 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah I'm pretty sure the bigger frogs won't affect your plants unless they are extremely sensitive, so you can go with what frog face or some leucs, and some other types of tincs.


----------



## JayC (Nov 13, 2013)

I recommend D.tinctorius bakhuis. I have the same size of tank and 2 young bakhuis were my starter frogs.
Reason -
1. Quiet. Bold. 

2. Dwarf size of tinct group(roughly size of your thumbnail). They don't harm plants unless they're extremely fragile.)

2. They dont hang on the side of the tank so less interesting for your cats.(they use space of driftwood etc, but ive never seen them climbing background or side glass.)

However, based on OP, any frog will be ok except leucomelas because they have loud calling! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

frogface said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Your frogs wont need UVB. They'll get what they need from their supplements. Did you order some? If you haven't, Mike might be able to add it to your order if he hasn't shipped yet. I like to use Repashy Calcium Plus because it's an all-in-one supplement; calcium and vitamins.
> 
> For a quiet frog that won't trample your plants, perhaps auratus? Or maybe a small frog like an imitator? Really, though, even the larger frogs are pretty light.


Good to know they won't need UVB. I haven't ordered anything specifically frog related as I'm expecting it to be close to the end of Jan before I even get around to ordering plants for the terrarium and then it will be a month after that before I order frogs. So it won't be till the end of Feb/beginning of March for them.




qdude46 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure the bigger frogs won't affect your plants unless they are extremely sensitive, so you can go with what frog face or some leucs, and some other types of tincs.


As for leucs, aren't they rather loud and guaranteed to garner the cat's full attention and interest? Not to mention the fact that I don't know if I want to try and play computer games in the same room with them.


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

JayC said:


> I recommend D.tinctorius bakhuis. I have the same size of tank and 2 young bakhuis were my starter frogs.
> Reason -
> 1. Quiet. Bold.
> 
> ...


That is a pretty frog, I didn't realize it was another dwarf tinct along with the dwarf cobalt. That may be where I go considering that most of the places that mention auratus also mention that they like a stream or small pond and that's not something I really want to deal with in my first viv.


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

With the dwarf tincts what do they eat? I was already planning on seeding springtails and smaller isopods. I'm assuming they also like the smaller wingless fruit flies?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

My Leucs call is so loud you actually can`t talk on the phone standing next to them.
But....I think the call is beautiful and I couldn`t imagine not having them, it will be 11 years in January.
Don`t let the calling affect your judgement, there are many easy to keep starters. Azuerus and Leucs quite bold and great colors, Really how can you beat a blue frog. Auratus are also great frogs, a bit shy at first.

John


----------



## JayC (Nov 13, 2013)

Kudaria said:


> With the dwarf tincts what do they eat? I was already planning on seeding springtails and smaller isopods. I'm assuming they also like the smaller wingless fruit flies?



For Dwarf tincts, thumbnails, and young frogs,melanogaster (not sure i spelled it correctly) wingless fruit fly is a good feeder.
They're small and reproduce pretty fast!! 
Seeding springtails and isopods is a great idea, too. 
I am currently feeding my frogs melano ff, springtails and isopods. They love all of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odvdveer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ventries are also a good beginner frog and really nicely colored. My cats don't respond to them and their sound is soft. They don't hurt your plants since they are small and light.


----------



## shrimppimp (Aug 10, 2013)

how about some tri colours,bold and also hardy!


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

shrimppimp said:


> how about some tri colours,bold and also hardy!


Tricolors?


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

odvdveer said:


> Ventries are also a good beginner frog and really nicely colored. My cats don't respond to them and their sound is soft. They don't hurt your plants since they are small and light.


I thought ventries were supposed to be intermediate level dart frogs and not novice? Is this only due to their size?


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

Also for comparison, I keep betta's and neocardia shrimp. I like the betta's for their beauty and the way they react to things around them - one crowntail dragon blue and one veiltail red (each of course in their own 4 g tank). The cherry red shrimp 20g tank I like for their color and the ease of maintaining them.


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok so right now my choices are:

Tincts: Cobalt, Azure, Green Spalawini (in the hope that they will just stay on the gound) and the NG Dwarf Cobalt and Bakhuis.

I'm going to steer clear of the thumbnails for right now I think given their size and am curious as to how hard the Galactontus species are to keep alive and happy. Notice I did not say breeding since I'm none to sure I'm interested in tadpoles.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Kudaria said:


> Ok so right now my choices are:
> 
> (in the hope that they will just stay on the gound)


They won't...

if they got the chance to climb your plants in order to get some food or because they prefer a certain climate spot...then they will.


a lot of people talk about Tinctorius, Terribilis etc as terrestrial, forgetting that this still means that they can and will climb tree stumps up to 3-5 meters in the wild.


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

Of course, and promptly head for my miniature orchid at the top of the viv to sit on it....

So what about the galac's?


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Never had some but I'd suppose its a similar behavior.

after all their all frogs....it's in their nature to climb.

especially at the beginning when they start trying to check out the tank.


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok I'm going with Orange Galactontus, thier not too shy, are quiet, will use the entire viv (ah well i'll just need a smaller terrarium for the miniature orchids) and I can have up to four frogs in the 18x18x24 which should be lively.

Does anyone raise these and can give me some hints on their care?


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Great choice for frogs. I like luecs as one of my first. They are bold and come out often to look around. Also they use the entire tank and climb everywhere. have you looked on the main page for care sheets?


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

slimninj4 said:


> Great choice for frogs. I like luecs as one of my first. They are bold and come out often to look around. Also they use the entire tank and climb everywhere. have you looked on the main page for care sheets?


oh yes, multiple times and internet searches as well.


----------



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

auratus are awesome beginner frogs


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

packerfreak said:


> auratus are awesome beginner frogs


I would have to agree. Some would say that I am biased with my opinion, but all of my auratus (and there are six of them) can be easily viewed at feeding time and some other parts of the day. Mine just aren't that shy. They are a great beginner frog and highland bronzes are quite stunning. I wouldn't completely count auratuses out yet, but get whatever you feel like "your frog" is  good luck in your choice!


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

I planned on installing a fan for internal air circulation. I've got the fan already but getting the other pieces will have to wait until I return from vacation.


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

A picture of my first frogs - a set of four A. Galactonotus "Red"

They do like hiding in the cork log i have for the but when they do come out they seem rather bold and don't move even if I open up the lid.


----------

